# sugar!



## bsteelz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok fellaz got a question. here is my diet and Im wondering what it is Im missing that is making me crave sweats sobadly right now. All i wanna do is eat candy and cake and what ever. I am usually never like this and Im thinking it is because I am depriving my self of something.?????? any help is appreciated.

2 1/2 weeks into a Var cycle and on a pretty good diet ie.

Meal 1. 5-6 egg whites with some veggies and a little meat

       Shake before gym / creatine mono / bcaa's
       Shake after

Meal 2. Cottage cheese and some fruit

Meal 3. Veggies and lean meat (turkey / chicken ) few ounces of each

Meal 4.  Usually a sandwich.... of some kind

Meal 5. Dinner is all kinds of diff things usually relatively healthy.. chicken veggies.. lean red meats and so on...

In between all that I chase cookies around like a little fat kid thats been smoking weed.. Jst wondering if its because Im missing something in my diet or maybe the Var... Done Var before but dont remember having this as an issue.
Any input helps.
Thanks.... Steelz.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 6, 2010)

bsteelz said:


> Ok fellaz got a question. here is my diet and Im wondering what it is Im missing that is making me crave sweats sobadly right now. All i wanna do is eat candy and cake and what ever. I am usually never like this and Im thinking it is because I am depriving my self of something.?????? any help is appreciated.
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks into a Var cycle and on a pretty good diet ie.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should have a small amount of fruit when you have a hunger for sweets.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 7, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Maybe you should have a small amount of fruit when you have a hunger for sweets.



I was gonna say the same. Not to sound cheesy but fruit is natures sweets.. ok so I failed there.

Blueberries, raspberries, apples etc are very sweet and should help alot.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 7, 2010)

Agreed.  You can keep them low to mid GI choices and still get your fix!

TGR


----------



## bsteelz (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply fellaz. Ill try the fruit. I was wondering if it was happening cause I wasnt getting enough carbs in my diet for the conversion so I was havin the cravings. or maybe just my metabolism because of the gear. trying to balance weight loss for LBM % and enough fuel to lift the way I like too is difficult for me.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 9, 2010)

bsteelz said:


> thanks for the reply fellaz. Ill try the fruit. I was wondering if it was happening cause I wasnt getting enough carbs in my diet for the conversion so I was havin the cravings. or maybe just my metabolism because of the gear. trying to balance weight loss for LBM % and enough fuel to lift the way I like too is difficult for me.



What % of your daily calories are carbs?


----------

